# monitor stopped working (raspbsd)



## clawhammer (Jun 4, 2017)

I posted a few days ago about my "8 lcd monitor showing the text off screen. I got it working but the next day when I started my pi up it wouldn't work. The first time I changed my monitors setting for and aspect ration of 4:3 and set my hdmi_group=2 in the config.txt file and it was working albeit the text was too far towards the center of the monitor now. The next day I turned everything on again and the monitor only displays if I change its aspect ration to 16:9 and when I change it back to 4:3 which was working before the screen goes black. It doesn't say no display detected or anything. I tried changing the config file turning overscan off and adjusting left, right, top, bottom adjustments. I tried multiple hdmi_group and hdmi_mode settings. it only working in 16:9 and changing the config.txt file doesn't help the text overspill the screen. I boot the config.txt file in /boot and also /boot/msdos and neither works. any ideas as to why it stopped working and now won't?

thanks.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 5, 2017)

Very very strange.

Suggestion for trying to distinguish between hardware problems and software problems: Find a spare SD card, load Raspbian (the Linux distribution) onto it.  Booting it take a minute, turning on the display takes very little time: Raspbian comes with some bizarre text-based config tool which can be used to turn hardware off and on.


----------

